# Fish for a 3g picotope?



## DCMarathoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Just curious. What would be good fish choices for a 3g JBJ picotope? Since it's open top, it needs to be species that aren't known to jump. 

Would the flow from the filter be too strong for a betta?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Most of these should be ok in small groups.

http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm


----------



## DCMarathoner (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Jeff, thanks for the link. Will see what I can come up with. ;-)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The betta would probably be okay as far as the filter flow if you have plants for it to hide in, but they can be good jumpers, so an open top probably wouldn't work in that respect.


----------

